# Lemonade & Phantom - My babies



## EmileJ (May 22, 2009)

Here are a few pix of my two tiels, Lemonade and Phantom.









Phantom looking down from the top of his cage.

























Lemonade, looking very handsome.

















The two babies spending some quality time together on their toy.

















Phantom is a little preening machine.

















Lemon spends some time on his mommy, playing with one of the feathers he had just preened out.









Phantom bending over waiting for mommy to skritch his head.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Beauitful photos! you've got adorable 'tiels.

I love that photo of Phantom waiting to get scritches from Lemonade.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

The one on the play gym were they have their head together is to die for, so cute.


----------



## EmileJ (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, despite the sibling rivalry and squabbles they have, they're pretty close with each other.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow great shots!!! they are beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful fids you got there! The pictures with your baby playing with its feather is priceless.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, they are sooo cute, I love the pearl mutation. Phantom reminds me of our Tiki, who is wf pearl too, why even the gray patch on the face is almost identical.

Raven is right, that picture of their heads together asking for skritchs is so sweet.


----------



## TedBundy (Jun 5, 2009)

i love phantoms colouring! they are such gorgeous teils!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are beautiful  I have that play stand


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely birds, their colors are amazing!


----------



## TedBundy (Jun 5, 2009)

wow! beutiful teils' i love lemonade's mutations


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Love the pictures! You have two very lovely birds!


----------

